# Roma e toma



## ANJA

Ciao tutti!

Potreste dirmi quando si usa la frase : Promettere Roma e toma; 
Ci sono altri modi da dire la stessa cosa?

Grazie in anticipio!


----------



## arirossa

Sentita forse una volta sola, non ho idea di cosa significhi (solo con una ricerca ci arriverei), è decisamente pochissimo usata...

Esauriente spiegazione qui: http://www.etimo.it/?term=promettere

E quindi io direi, in modo più consuto e comprensibile "promettere mari e monti".


----------



## tie-break

Non l'ho mai sentita. Mi ricordo solo "capire Roma per toma".


----------



## gabrigabri

tie-break said:


> Non l'ho mai sentita. Mi ricordo solo "capire Roma per toma".



Sì, anche io.


----------



## rocamadour

tie-break said:


> Non l'ho mai sentita. Mi ricordo solo "capire Roma per toma".


 
Anch'io, come tie-break e gabrigabri, ho sempre sentito *capire Roma per toma*, che vuol dire prendere errneamente una cosa per un'altra, "sbagliarsi", "capire male", "fraintendere". Altre espressioni idiomatiche divertenti con lo stesso significato che mi vengono im mente sono:

*prendere lucciole per lanterne*
*prendere fischi per fiaschi*


----------



## irene.acler

Mi associao a tie-break, gabrigabri e rocamadour, perché non ho mai sentito questa espressione. Invece ho sentito ancora, seppur poche volte, "capire Roma per toma".


----------



## sabrinita85

Sono l'unica a non aver mai sentito "promettere Roma e toma", nonché "capire Roma per toma" ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io è la prima volta che la sento dire.
(In siciliano si dice "l'erca, la merca e la pantelleria").


----------



## GIU

L'espressione "Promettere Roma per toma" é sivcuramente insolita. Credo che voglia dire: promettere una cosa sapendo che non manterrai la promessa. Mentre "promettere mare e monti" vuol dire promettere di tutto anche se non sei sicuro di poter mantenere la promessa.Dipende dal contesto, potrebbe andare bene, se no puoi usare l'equivalente "fregare" o qualcosa di simile.
ciao


----------



## rocamadour

GIU said:


> L'espressione "Promettere Roma per toma" é sivcuramente insolita. Credo che voglia dire: promettere una cosa sapendo che non manterrai la promessa. Mentre "promettere mare e monti" vuol dire promettere di tutto anche se non sei sicuro di poter mantenere la promessa.Dipende dal contesto, potrebbe andare bene, se no puoi usare l'equivalente "fregare" o qualcosa di simile.
> ciao


 
Però secondo l'interessante link suggerito da arirossa "promettere Roma e toma" corrisponderebbe proprio a "promettere grandi cose" (deformazione dell'espressione latina "promittere Roma et omnia")...


----------



## valy822

sabrinita85 said:


> Sono l'unica a non aver mai sentito "promettere Roma e toma", nonché "capire Roma per toma" ?


 
No, siamo in due.


----------



## pizzi

infinite sadness said:


> (In siciliano si dice "l'erca, la merca e la pantelleria").


 
Benvenuta/o ANJA...

IS, puoi tradurre?


----------



## Necsus

Neanch'io l'avevo mai sentito. Eppure navigando:

_c’è anche un’ulteriore variante, meno nota, che dice ''promettere Roma e Toma'', in cui Toma non è il nome di un’altra città ma deriva dal latino ''promittere Romam et omnia'' (= promettere Roma e ogni cosa), tradotto in questo modo per semplice assonanza._ QUI

_In proverbio. Prometter Roma, e Toma,__quando si promette cose, che abbian dello 'mpossibile a potersi mantenere. Latin._ QUI

_*pro*|*mét*|*te*|*re*_
_*promettere Roma e toma*loc.v. *BU* p. grandi cose, promettere mari e monti._ QUI
 
e anche in dialetto (forse l'espressione è usata più al nord, allora):
*Roma e Toma = nella loc.*_ emprometer Roma e Toma promettere monti e mari sapendo di non mantenere la promessa._ QUI


----------



## arirossa

Infatti, Necsus, ciò che diceva il link che avevo segnalato ieri nel mio messaggio:
_promettere Roma e toma: cioè grandi cose, viene probabilmente dal lat. promittere Roma et omnia, corrotte le ultime due parole dalla plebe in e-toma come se si trattasse di un'altra città grande come Roma._

Ne abbiamo imparata tutti una nuova, allora...


----------



## rocamadour

arirossa said:


> Ne abbiamo imparata tutti una nuova, allora...


 
Vero!


----------



## Necsus

arirossa said:
			
		

> Infatti, Necsus, ciò che diceva il link che avevo segnalato ieri nel mio messaggio:


Perdonami, arirossa, non intendevo ignorare il tuo messaggio, era solo una conferma con delle aggiunte.  
Rimane comunque il fatto che quasi nessuno di noi ha mai sentito quest'espressione: sarà effettivamente usata? e dove?


----------



## arirossa

Perdonarti? E di cosa? Per carità! 

Io penso che sia semplicemente un'espressione antica e ormai antiquata; da quanto abbiamo constatato è quasi sconosciuta, quindi la si potrebbe usare solo per fare sfoggio di erudizione...


----------



## ANJA

Grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## claudine2006

Oggigiorno si usano maggiormente espressioni del tipo "promettere mari e monti" (già citato), "promettere la luna", "promettere l'impossibile".


----------

